# Bezier - How do I control it?



## garywayne (20 Oct 2006)

Hi.  

I have been playing around with this bezier thingy, but I am unable to control it. :evil: 

I connect the start & end points. =D> Then when I pull it out I have no idea which way the line is going, ](*,) I don't always know where the end point is. :shock: Curve control, no way. :x 

I have looked on the web, but I have been unable to find anything. :-k 

Please, can someone help me. [-o<


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

Gary, a Bezier curve can occupy 3D space so it can be tough to draw it in 2D. The easiest way I have found is to start with a large rectangle. Draw the curve on it and then delete what you don't need.


----------



## garywayne (21 Oct 2006)

Thanks Dave for your advice.

I 'll give it a go.


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Oct 2006)

Gary,
Yes, the Bezier plugin is far from ideal. Dave's advice is good, because the points you indicate can snap to the plane of the rectangle.

A bit of Bezier curve theory helps too. The curve is defined by the number of points through which it passes (which you can specify in the VCB) and the tangent at each point. In addition, the amount by which the curve "sticks" to that tangent is also definable, by pulling the handles out. The more tha handles are pulled out, the tighter the curve sticks to the tangent, and therefore the tighter the bend when it approaches the next tangent.

To be honest, this is just about the only thing for which I still use AutoCAD, which has much better, and more understandable, control.


----------

